# xfce4-mixer



## ankscorek (Nov 27, 2012)

my sound card is detected and enabled as one can see from here


```
cat /dev/sndstat  
FreeBSD Audio Driver (newpcm: 32bit 2009061500/i386)
Installed devices:
pcm0: <Conexant CX20582 (Pebble) (Right Analog)> (play/rec)
pcm1: <Conexant CX20582 (Pebble) (Analog)> (play/rec) default
```

also


```
cat /boot/loader.conf 
hw.snd.default_unit="1"
```

i am using xfce4 desktop environment and i am unable to use xfce4-mixer as it gives some gstreamer error

please suggest


----------



## cpm@ (Nov 27, 2012)

Please, read sysctl(8) for proper syntax.

Add to /etc/sysctl.conf

```
hw.snd.default_unit=1
```

Then reboot to make changes.


----------



## ankscorek (Nov 27, 2012)

i edited the sysctl.conf as suggested but still i am deaf...

:-(


```
mixer
Mixer vol      is currently set to  86:86
Mixer pcm      is currently set to 100:100
Mixer rec      is currently set to   1:1
Mixer monitor  is currently set to  42:42
Recording source: monitor
```


----------



## cpm@ (Nov 27, 2012)

> I am using xfce4 desktop environment and I am unable to use xfce4-mixer as it gives some gstreamer error



Post your errors to trace better the problem you have.


----------



## ankscorek (Nov 28, 2012)

the forums have indicated that xfce4-mixer is buggy and hence i switched to gnome-volume-control which come with gnome-multimedia. i am able to use the slider to increase or decrease the volume but i can still hear no sound on my speakers or my headphones..

however another reading of

http://forums.freebsd.org/showpost.php?p=172851&postcount=12

solved my problem


----------



## cpm@ (Nov 29, 2012)

Well, I use xfce-mixer and works correctly. You need configured the applet.

To do that Click Properties and select Mixer track PCM.

But if you have solved it as you have explained above, I'm glad for it.

Please, mark the thread as solved.


----------

